# Mattawoman Creek



## LikeIknow (Oct 5, 2007)

Has anyone fished at Mattawoman Creek? I have not been there but on the map it sure looks like a good place for bass fishing. Appreciated any reports you might have.

Thanks,


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Are you fishing from a boat or shore ?


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*ok fishing*

loaded with snakeheads though


----------



## LikeIknow (Oct 5, 2007)

Andre said:


> Are you fishing from a boat or shore ?


I have a little Jon boat with an electric motor on it.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Depending on the tide >>> Hight tide ...There's a large flat right in front of the ramp ...the frog bite is still on there....move to the mouth of the Mattawoman on the left there a nice forest full of submerge grass . swim jigs and poppers are king there >>>.Low tide work the same spot but this time work the outside edge of the grass with soft plastic [worms,grubs etc]

I was there 2wks ago during a TX and worked the same areas with the same lures 

Lets us know how u made out


----------



## LikeIknow (Oct 5, 2007)

Andre, great info. I plan to go there tomorrow around 1PM or so. It will be lo-hi tide at that time. I will launch my boat at Mattingly Ave. When you say move to the mouth of Mattawoman, are you referring to the area right in front of the Mattawoman State Natural Environmental Area (from Google map) not toward the Potomac river right? I will post my report to let everyone knows. Thanks,


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

The area i'm talking about is where Mattawoman meets the Potomac.


----------



## BerserkCaster (Oct 15, 2009)

I will be looking forward for your report. I plan on going there next weekend for snakehead.


----------



## LikeIknow (Oct 5, 2007)

*Mattawoman Fishing Report*

I couldn't get out of work as early as I wanted but I was able to get to the park around 4PM. I saw one guy on the pier got a snakefish as I was unloading my boat. He was fishing for crappie using minnow. Anyway, I started to fish from the pier to the mouth of creek toward Potomac river. I can hear alot of splashing in the water but I could not get the fish to take my lure until around 5:30PM. I got one hard hit and it was a 14" LMB. I tried again a few times at the same place but no luck. I decided to quit around 6PM. Not bad for the first time. I might try again when the hi tide around 7AM or so.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Niiiice !!! what did you hit it on ?


----------



## LikeIknow (Oct 5, 2007)

I used this lure with a 1/4 oz weight in it.


----------

